

Chrome extension for Google Reader full feed readable content - paul_leitmanis
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/khbjahpecnkenngkidhioicnfpakihgo

======
paul_leitmanis
I created the Super Google Reader Chrome extension
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/khbjahpecnkenngk...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/khbjahpecnkenngkidhioicnfpakihgo))
specifically for viewing the HN feed in Google Reader. It allows full feed
readable content or iframing of feed entries. Settings are per feed or folder
and are transparently built into Google Reader. Readable content functionality
is based on Arc90 Lab's readability code (<http://code.google.com/p/arc90labs-
readability/>).

I'm also looking for feedback and feature requests.

